# Chèque Culture Kadeos



## lemonhead45 (16 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

on m'a offert 100 euros en chèque culture Kadeos, à votre avis, est ce utilisable pour l'achat d'un matériel quelconque ...un ipad par ex. à la fnac (l'enseigne accepte ces chèques, dixit le site kadeos).

Je pose la question car un ami ma dit que je ne peux qu'acheter de la billeterie ou des livres, bd et cd/dvd.


----------



## Chrone (16 Octobre 2011)

Oui cela passe sans problème pour l'achat d'un iPad


----------



## lemonhead45 (16 Octobre 2011)

cool car j'ai vu qu'il y avait plusieurs types de cheques kadeos, et les miens (Cultureà n'ouvrirait les droits que pour dvd cd etc selon le site kadeos...d'où ma question.
Dommage que ca marche pas sur l'app store.
merci


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2011)

Ah ouais, mais non, t'as effectivement deux types de chèques : ceux qui vont pour les bouquins mais ne vont pas pour le matos et ceux qui vont pour tout sauf les bouquins.
J'ai peur que les "culturels" soient de la première sorte.
Donc pas de iPad.
Mais le plus simple serait quand même d'aller poser la question à la FNAC, non ?


----------



## Chrone (16 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que la caissière va faire attention à l'achat ? C'est ça la question !


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2011)

La caisse hier était pleine !


----------



## lemonhead45 (16 Octobre 2011)

j'habite à 80km de la première fnac (orléans), et si japelle la fnac , que la caissiere me dit que cest ok et finalement sur place, c'est le contraire qu'il se passe....
C'est pour cette raison que je demande votre avis , peut être que certains ont déjà eu ce genre de situation.


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2011)

lemonhead45 a dit:


> j'habite à 80km de la première fnac (orléans), et si japelle la fnac , que la caissiere me dit que cest ok et finalement sur place, c'est le contraire qu'il se passe....
> n.



Et bien... Tu achèteras plein de bouquins à la place et tu n'auras pas forcément perdu au change.


----------



## dool (17 Octobre 2011)

Avec 100 euros tu t'offres, genre, les bouquins du 9e, du Bellamy, du Morinière ... j'en oublie ... plein de de Reine de Mars et plein plein de bouquins avec F. Reynaud dessus !!!!! Et même que des fois t'es pas obligé de faire plein de km pour aller à la fnac ! Il existe d'autres librairies...si, si je vous jure ! 
Genre hein...
Ben avec ça t'es quand même l'être le plus heureux au monde, c'est inégalable !!

:love:


PS : ceci est un message purement macgéen....


----------



## lemonhead45 (17 Octobre 2011)

merci pour vos conseils, mais ma femme bosse dans une librairie donc question bouquin, j'ai ce qu'il faut , juste à tendre le bras pratiquement  (j'aime le style SF.Fantasy et BD) et pour cette raison, je préfère dépenser ces tickets si possible autrement.


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2011)

Pour la lecture, aux chèques Kadéos, tu préfères ta femme qu'à des os aussi (même si ça n'a probablement rien à voir).
C'est un point de vue.


----------



## lemonhead45 (17 Octobre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Pour la lecture, aux chèques Kadéos, tu préfères ta femme qu'à des os aussi (même si ça n'a probablement rien à voir).
> C'est un point de vue.



?? pas compris là 


*Edit : après avoir relu maintes fois, j'ai finalement saisi .....moi aussi j'aime bien les calembours, mais celle là fallait la trouver *


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2011)

la bonne réponse  est : c'est à la bonne volonté du niveau 3 ou du responsable de département ou d'un niveau 3 caisse-accueil&#8230; 

de toute logique, vu l'affluence qu'ils ont dans leurs magasins, la réponse sera sûrement positive


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2011)

En gros, un niveau trois mal embouché et t'as un os.
Cela dit, je comprends qu'il soit mal en boucher, ce n'est pas son métier - quel que soit son niveau.


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2011)

en parlant de niveau, tu ferais mieux de boucher le trou que tu viens de creuser !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2011)

dool a dit:


> Avec 100 euros tu t'offres, genre, les bouquins du 9e, du Bellamy, du Morinière ... j'en oublie ... plein de de Reine de Mars et plein plein de bouquins avec F. Reynaud dessus !!!!! .



Y en a qui se sont fait bannir pour moins de pub que çà. 

/mode belle perche : Et la pub pour F.R...d, c'est vraiment de la lèche éhontée  :love:


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y en a qui se sont fait bannir pour moins de pub que çà.
> 
> /mode belle perche : Et la pub pour F.R...d, c'est vraiment de la lèche éhontée  :love:



Et encore, j'ai pas cité tout le monde...je suis restée dans la norme CSA, j'en ai cité au moins 3. :rateau:
Pour la lèche, je ne m'en cache pas ... mais c'est vrai que j'aurai pu équilibrer avec un autre vert.... hummm... achetez Berquin !!!  :love:

PS : t'as encore une belle perche tu sais !


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y en a qui se sont fait bannir pour moins de pub que çà.
> 
> /mode belle perche : Et la pub pour F.R...d, c'est vraiment de la lèche éhontée  :love:





dool a dit:


> Et encore, j'ai pas cité tout le monde...je suis restée dans la norme CSA, j'en ai cité au moins 3. :rateau:
> Pour la lèche, je ne m'en cache pas ... mais c'est vrai que j'aurai pu équilibrer avec un autre vert.... hummm... achetez Berquin !!!  :love:
> 
> PS : t'as encore une belle perche tu sais !


Autopromo !... 
(l'est sorti... )
(y'a tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur mon blog...  )

=>[]


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2011)

La pub, saimal


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2011)

ouais, ça crée de la terreur graphique chez les autres gens, il faudrait une bonne rupture tranquille je pense !


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> La pub, saimal



Ouais. Mais le livre de recettes de cuisine de la côte d'albâtre de Monsieur F est vraiment une très bonne idée cadeau pour tous les amoureux de poissons et autres crustacés. Les meilleurs restaurateurs du bord de mer nous livrent quelques uns des secrets qui font les bons plats au travers de recettes richement illustrées.
Non vraiment, n'attendez pas Noël ! Régalez-vous dès maintenant ! :love:


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2011)

Ca c'est de la fraternité artistico-rouennaise ou je ne m'y connais pas


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2011)

Culture = Chèques

Triste !


----------

